# WELCOME ME



## Tick Tick Boy

hi i have just got an audi tick tick its a 55 plat 240 sport with the recaro seats

i would like to modd it but dont need to do much to is as its awsome already

have been thinking on a re map and exhaust system

and lowering it a lil but more

and mabe a few body mods

i used to have an rx8 but i just didnt get on with it

have any of you guys got a 240 sport light wait like me ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome I bought a 240 sport got it about a month ago carried out a fer mods and one of the best has to be the short shift from Forge www.forge motorsport.co.uk also joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## triplefan

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T7 BNW

Come on get some pics up then!


----------



## p1tse

sounds nice

i heard the rx8 is a nice drivers car when it's running right


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## MAD4TT

Tick Tick Boy said:


> hi i have just got an audi tick tick its a 55 plat 240 sport with the recaro seats
> 
> i would like to modd it but dont need to do much to is as its awsome already
> 
> have been thinking on a re map and exhaust system
> 
> and lowering it a lil but more
> 
> and mabe a few body mods
> 
> i used to have an rx8 but i just didnt get on with it
> 
> have any of you guys got a 240 sport light wait like me
> 
> Hi and welcome to the forum, im new aswell
> my friend has a 240 sport , i like them
> 
> i just dont understand the ,,, Tick Tick boy bit??
> 
> what you goin on about :?: .mate
> 
> cheers kursh.


----------



## Tick Tick Boy

no need to get funni mate

i just wanted a different name coz evey one got auditt 234565 tt mad 593002
so i wanted to wierd like every one else 
so i pick TickTick boy because my audi tt s go Tick Tick ,Tick Tick ,Tick Tick , Ticccckkkkkkkkkkk 
thtas why im a Tick Tick Boy

cheeers


----------



## gazzerb

o k then.......... sandwich short of a picknick?


----------



## MAD4TT

Tick Tick Boy said:


> no need to get funni mate
> 
> i just wanted a different name coz evey one got auditt 234565 tt mad 593002
> so i wanted to wierd like every one else
> so i pick TickTick boy because my audi tt s go Tick Tick ,Tick Tick ,Tick Tick , Ticccckkkkkkkkkkk
> thtas why im a Tick Tick Boy
> 
> cheeers


Alright mate. Sounds like you've got a stone stuck in your tyre! I've got a TT too. But mine doesn't go tick tick like yours! Prob somethin wrong with the car!


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Sparks001

Tick Tick Boy said:


> no need to get funni mate
> 
> i just wanted a different name coz evey one got auditt 234565 tt mad 593002
> so i wanted to wierd like every one else
> so i pick TickTick boy because my audi tt s go Tick Tick ,Tick Tick ,Tick Tick , Ticccckkkkkkkkkkk
> thtas why im a Tick Tick Boy
> 
> cheeers


Welcome to the forum!

I suggest you have a little read of this, and see if you can cure your car...
http://tinyurl.com/583hnv


----------



## southTT

LMAO :lol: :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## MAD4TT

Sparks001 said:


> Tick Tick Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> no need to get funni mate
> 
> i just wanted a different name coz evey one got auditt 234565 tt mad 593002
> so i wanted to wierd like every one else
> so i pick TickTick boy because my audi tt s go Tick Tick ,Tick Tick ,Tick Tick , Ticccckkkkkkkkkkk
> thtas why im a Tick Tick Boy
> 
> cheeers
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I suggest you have a little read of this, and see if you can cure your car...
> http://tinyurl.com/583hnv
Click to expand...

Mate thats funny!

cheers kurs


----------



## Rabble

Hello all

First post. Looking here as I just ordered a TT. Went back to ask re short shift, and was told that as the car was being built in three weeks time, is was too late to ask for a factory fitted short shift. I find that amazing as the posts here suggest it is straightforward. Am I better off just getting one fitted after delivery, or should I try to pester for a factory fit?

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rabble said:


> Hello all
> 
> First post. Looking here as I just ordered a TT. Went back to ask re short shift, and was told that as the car was being built in three weeks time, is was too late to ask for a factory fitted short shift. I find that amazing as the posts here suggest it is straightforward. Am I better off just getting one fitted after delivery, or should I try to pester for a factory fit?
> 
> Thanks


Factory short shift is useless ,lucky escape.


----------

